# Weekly competition 2009-20



## AvGalen (May 14, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U R F' R2 U2 F 
*2. *R U' R U' R' U R2 F U' 
*3. *F R' U F' R2 U F R' 
*4. *U2 R' U F U' F' U F2 U2 
*5. *R2 F R F' R2 F U' F2 U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 R2 B' D2 R' F R F R2 B U' L' 
*2. *B2 D2 L R U2 L F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U L2 D F' L U2 F2 U' B2 F2 
*3. *D2 L B2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R U2 R D' R B L' U' B F' R2 U' 
*4. *B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L' R D L B' U' R D' R B R2 U2 
*5. *R' F2 L' B2 L U2 L2 R F' L' F' L2 F' D2 L D U' R' B' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 L Rw2 R' D U' F L2 Uw L D' B2 Fw F2 D2 Rw B Rw Fw2 F' L' D2 Uw L' Fw' F2 Uw2 B' L F2 D Uw2 U' Fw' F L B Fw' F2 U'
*2. *F' Rw2 B Uw' U2 B2 L Fw D' Fw' Rw2 Fw Uw2 B2 Fw2 D' L2 Rw Uw Rw2 B Fw' D Uw2 U' Rw' R' D' Rw B' Fw U' L2 D U2 L' Rw R B F2
*3. *L' Fw' Rw D Uw' L2 Rw' B Fw' F2 L Uw' R2 Uw2 L' F' D2 L' Rw2 B2 Uw' U F2 D Fw' F' L B2 Rw2 R' Uw L R Fw D Uw' Rw B' Fw2 F
*4. *R2 Uw' B2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 F Uw2 Rw U2 B F D Uw2 Rw' R2 U' B L U B2 Fw F L2 D Uw U' Rw R2 D Uw B2 Fw' D F L' R D2 Rw2 B2
*5. *Uw2 Rw Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw L' B' Fw' D B Rw2 D2 L2 B L2 R' B Uw U L Uw U' Rw R D' L' Fw U B2 Fw F2 Uw Rw' R' B' L' Fw L Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 D' Fw Lw2 U' L' R2 Dw Uw2 U2 L' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw Bw' U' Fw L' Lw2 Rw' D Uw B' Uw' U' B Fw' D2 L Dw Uw B2 Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw R' F2 Lw Bw Uw R2 U' Bw2 L Lw2 R2 Fw' Dw' Bw2 Fw F' Dw' B D U2 Bw' Fw
*2. *R' B2 Bw' Fw F Lw Fw2 F' D Uw U2 F D Fw' Dw' Bw Rw2 Uw Bw' Dw' Rw B2 U' B' Bw2 Fw F2 Dw Rw' D2 Lw' F2 L Dw' Bw' L2 Lw2 R' Uw' B2 Bw Fw2 F L D2 R2 Bw' D B' Bw2 R2 D2 B Lw2 R2 Bw Lw' R B D'
*3. *Lw' R Bw2 D2 Rw' Dw2 B2 Bw2 D Fw R' F U' Bw2 Fw Uw Rw2 Dw' U2 L Rw2 D2 U F2 D' Lw Rw2 R' Bw' L Bw Dw U F' Dw U F' D2 B2 Bw' F Rw Dw Bw R2 U' L' Lw' Rw2 R2 U' Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw' Fw' F2 D' Dw2 Uw'
*4. *B' U' Fw' F R2 U2 F' Rw' D' B Uw' Rw2 Dw U' L D Bw D' Uw Lw Bw2 D B2 Bw Fw2 F Uw' F' Dw2 B Bw2 F Dw Uw U Fw L2 B' Bw' F L Rw R' Bw Fw R2 D2 Dw B Fw2 U L2 R Fw Uw U Fw' Dw Uw2 U
*5. *R2 Dw' L2 Lw' Dw L Lw' D' Dw' Uw U Fw2 L Uw2 Bw Fw2 F D2 L B' Bw2 L' F Uw' B2 Bw' Fw F2 Lw R Fw' F' D' Fw' R2 F2 Lw' Uw L Rw2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 Bw Rw Uw' U R B' L2 B' Rw' Dw2 L' Uw' Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U 3F2 2F' L2 3U' U2 L2 2B2 L' 2L' 2B2 F' 2D' 2R2 F2 D2 R2 2F 2L' 3U2 2U2 U2 F' D' 2D 3U2 2U' U' 2R' 2B2 D' 3U2 3R2 2U 2R2 F' L' 2L 2R R' B 3F2 3U' L2 2B2 3U 3R 2D 3U U' B' 2R 2B D' 3U L' 3R2 2R2 B' 2B' 3F 3U2 B' 2B' L 3F2 F2 2D 3U' 2L' 3F' L 3R' R2 F' L' R' B2 2B 3F
*2. *R' B2 3F2 2R2 2U' 3F F2 L' 3R2 2R' R2 U' 3F' 2D2 2L2 2R 2F2 R 3U2 2B2 3F' 3R D2 3U' 2U' 2L R 3U 2U' L2 2D' 2U 3R' 2D 3U 2U' U2 2L' 3R R' 2B2 L 3R' U2 B2 2B U' 2L2 3R' 2R' R 2D 2L 2R F2 3R R2 2D2 2L2 2R 2U' 2B' 2F2 D2 2U2 U' L 2R' 2B2 F D2 2U' 2L2 R' B' 2R D 3U2 R2 D
*3. *2L D2 2D2 3U U 2L' B' 3F' U2 B' 2B' 2F' F D' U2 R' B' 3R' R2 2D2 R U' 2R' U' B2 2F' L2 R2 3F R' 3U 2L' F2 3R2 D2 U2 3R2 2R2 2D' B2 2F' 2U2 2R 2F2 2D L 2F' 3R2 2U2 F L2 3U' 2F D 2L' D 3U' 2R2 R 3F2 D' 3R 2R R' 2F2 2D2 2U2 L2 2L' 3R R' 2D 2U2 L 2L2 U' B' 2B2 2F 2U'
*4. *L2 2L' 3R' 2R2 R2 2B' 3U U 2L2 D2 3U2 2U' L' 2U U R' U2 B' 3F2 F U2 3F 3R' 2R2 R' B' 2B2 3F 2F2 L F' L2 3R 2R2 B' 3U 2U2 L2 2U 2L 2U B2 3F2 F' 2L' 3R B2 3F2 3U' 2U2 2R' R 3F2 2L F2 U' 2L' 2U2 2R R' 3F' 3R2 R B' 2B2 2D' U' 2B 2D' 3U U2 L R' F2 2L B' D2 2F2 F' 2U
*5. *3F2 F 2R 3F2 L' R' 3U' U B' 2B' 3U2 U L2 U 2L2 2B2 3F2 F D' 3F2 L2 2F F' 2L2 2F 2D' 3U R' 3U 2B2 3F' F L 2B' 2R' 2B2 U2 2B2 3F2 2U F' 2L2 3R' 2R R2 2F 2L' 3R 2R R2 D2 3U2 2U2 U 2R2 3U F2 D2 2D' 2L2 2F2 3U' L' 2L' 2R2 F2 L2 2D' 3U' 2U2 U2 2B2 R' B' U2 F 2U2 B2 3F' F

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F' F L' R' 3U2 R 3F L2 2L2 R 2B 3B' L 2R2 3D' B2 3F' 2L2 U' B2 2R B 2B2 R2 B' 2L 2F2 D 2U' F2 L' R' D2 2B2 2R2 2F2 2U2 3L 3U' 2L2 3L2 2R R' 2B' 3F 2F 2U U2 L B' 2B2 D' 2D R 2D 3B 2R' D2 2F F' 3D' 3R 3F2 R 3D2 3B2 D 3R2 2D2 U' B 3D2 B' 3B2 3D2 2R2 R2 3D' L 2L2 2D' 3D' 2U U2 2R 2B 2F' F2 3R R 2F2 D2 2L U2 3R' 2R' R2 3F 3U' U2
*2. *B' 2B' 3B' 2D2 2B2 2L' 2D2 3L 3U' 3L2 3R' B2 R D2 3L' 2F' D' 2D2 2L' 3U2 B' D2 U2 B' 3B D' U B 3R2 3U2 3R' 3U' 2F2 F R2 2D 2B' 3B2 2U 2F 3D2 F 3D2 3U2 3F 2L' 2R 2U 2L2 3L 2R' 2B 2F' 3L D2 2F 2U2 2L' 2U2 B D2 2U2 B2 3B 3F L 2L' 3L' 3R' 2R2 R' 2F L 2U2 R' D B' F 3U 3L' 3U' 2L2 B 2B 3B' 3F2 2F' F' 2L 2R2 F L2 3R2 2R' B2 3U2 U' 3F2 L 2D2
*3. *2B2 F' 2D' 3U U' 3B L' B2 L2 3L 2R 3B D2 U2 3L' 3F F2 3U2 R2 B' 2U2 L' 2R 3F' 2D' 3D2 U2 3B 2U2 2L F' 3D2 L' 2D 3U2 3B 2R' B' 2B' L' 2U B 3B2 3F D2 2U2 2L2 2B 2D' 2U2 2L2 2D' 3U 3L 3D2 R2 B' F' 2R2 B 3B' 3F L 3B' F 2U U' 3R 3F' 3U' 3R 2R 2B L' 2L 3R 2R2 R U' 3B 2F 3R B' 3R2 3D2 L' 3L' 3B 2U' 3L2 2D' 3F' D 2B' 3R 2B' 2D 2R2 B' L'
*4. *3B' 3F F 2U 3L' 3U B' 2D2 3U2 3F 2F2 D2 2B 2R2 2D2 2U 2F D L 2D2 2B 3B L2 D2 2R2 R2 B2 2F' 2U' B2 2B 3L2 3D 2B' 3L 2B 2R2 D F2 L' D2 L2 2L' F' 2L' 3L 3R2 B2 3D2 3R2 U2 B' 2B' 3F2 L 3U' F D' 3D2 3F2 3R 2D 3U 3F2 2R 3U2 3R D' 2U L 3R' D 3D' U' B2 3D2 R2 2B 3F2 3U2 2U' 3F' 2F' 2D 3R2 D' 2D 2U R2 U L2 3R' 2R' R B2 2R' 2U2 F' 3D' 3L2
*5. *2R' F' 2L 2U' 2B 3B2 F' L2 2L' 2D' 3B' 2L2 3L2 2D' R' 2U 2B2 L2 F' L 3L2 2B 2D' B' L 3L' 3R2 B 3B2 2D2 B 3F2 R' 3F2 2R2 3D' 3U' 3L' 2B' 3B2 U' 2F2 2L2 B' 3L 2R 3D U2 3L 2R2 D 2U' 3L D2 2D2 3D' 3U U 2R 3D2 3R R2 3U2 2B2 3F F' 2L' 3L2 2R 3U2 U2 R 3F' 2F U 3F 2F' 3U' U B 3L' R2 2D2 3B F' 3U' 3B2 2F2 3D' 3U2 2B 2F' 3R 2R2 3B2 D 2D' 2R B2 U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F' R F2 R' U2 F U 
*2. *U' F2 U2 R U' F' R' 
*3. *U2 F2 U' F U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 R B2 F2 R' U F D2 U L 
*2. *F2 L' U2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' D L U F L B' U' R F2 U2 
*3. *F D2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 L D U2 L2 B' D2 R' U L' R2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 Rw' B' F' U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 R Fw2 F U2 B U B' Fw2 F L R' F' Uw' U' R Fw U' Rw2 Uw' L' Rw' R2 B' Fw2 F U2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L2 U' L'
*2. *Uw2 Rw B2 U2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 U B2 Fw2 D B D' Rw2 B2 Fw L R F' L D F L B2 F' L' R D Fw' D2 Uw2 U Rw D Uw' U B2 Fw D
*3. *B' Fw L Rw2 U' Fw2 F' L2 D2 U Rw D Uw2 U' Fw D' Uw' U' B Fw' F Uw' F2 D Uw' U Rw2 U' L R Fw D' B R' Uw' U L F L2 B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D Dw Uw F Uw' B' Uw' L' Dw' Rw' F' Uw' Fw L B F Uw2 F Rw B' Fw2 Uw' Bw Lw' Bw D2 B' Bw' Fw2 F' U2 Fw2 Lw' B F D2 L' R Fw2 D' Dw Uw2 U' Bw F2 Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Rw R' D2 B2 F Lw' R' F' Uw U'
*2. *B2 Dw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Lw Rw R2 Bw2 Uw2 B' L F' Rw' Dw2 U2 L' Lw R2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 D' Dw' Lw Uw2 L Rw' R F D' L R2 D Rw' B2 Bw' F' Dw2 B' Fw' L Rw2 Fw2 Uw' L' Lw' Rw2 R B F2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 F2 Dw Bw2 D2 U2 B
*3. *D Uw2 Fw' L Lw2 Rw2 R F2 L' R Fw Dw2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw2 U' L' D2 L' Lw Rw R2 D' Lw B F' D Dw' Uw2 U' Bw Fw' F R' Uw' Bw2 Uw' U F D2 Dw' Uw' F' L F2 R' Dw' Rw2 D Uw2 R2 D Fw' L Lw F2 L2 B' Rw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 R F2 L D2 B D' B' F R2 D R' B D2 U' R' 
*2. *U2 L2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 B D' F U R D F2 R' F2 D2 B' 
*3. *B2 U2 R' B2 R D2 L' B2 L2 D2 R F U' L2 B2 L D' L2 D F' U 
*4. *B2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 U' L' D F2 R2 B' U2 L F' U2 L2 
*5. *B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 L' R2 U2 R' D' R' D2 F U' B' U R2 B' R2 D' 
*6. *D2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 U R2 B' D B R' B2 F2 U F 
*7. *D' L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' U' F U2 B L D2 F L2 F 
*8. *B2 L2 F2 D F2 D U2 L2 U F2 U2 R D' R2 F' D2 B' D' F2 L' F2 
*9. *F2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 U F2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 L F D' B' U R' 
*10. *B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 R D F L2 D' R2 F D U' 
*11. *F2 R' D2 L' R2 F2 L R2 D' F' L2 R' F' R U2 R F' D2 R2 
*12. *B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 B L' R F R2 B' F2 D' R U2 
*13. *L' F2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 L D2 R2 U2 L2 B R B' L' D R' F2 D 
*14. *B2 L B2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L D2 U R D' L F U2 F U2 R' D 
*15. *R' D2 R F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' F2 D2 B F2 U L F2 R' D2 F U' F2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U' L' U2 B' R' B' F' L2 F2 L' D' U2 
*2. *B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L F' L' B' D B2 F' D2 L' U' 
*3. *B2 D2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 D B L F U' L' D U R' D' F2 
*4. *B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U F D L2 U F U2 L' F2 U L' 
*5. *F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 F R F D2 F' D' L' B' R' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L B' F2 L' U B U L2 R U2 
*2. *L' D2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 R D U2 L F D' R2 U' L D2 F 
*3. *U2 L2 R D2 B2 L' B2 L2 U2 F L F2 D' U2 F D U' R B2 D2 F 
*4. *F2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U L2 F' R' U2 L B D' U2 L R2 
*5. *D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F' D F R B' F2 U' L F D' L' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 F' D' L' U' L' D L' D' R' U2 
*2. *D F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L' D' F' L F' R D2 F' D' R 
*3. *R2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 L2 B' L2 R' F' U' L' U L2 B' D R' U' 
*4. *R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F D R' F U' B R2 U' R' U' F2 
*5. *D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 F D2 R B' D' L' D R D R F 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 D' F U2 F2 D U L F2 R D 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U R' F' U F2 R 
*3. *B2 U2 F U2 B' D2 B' D2 F' R2 F' L' U2 R' D2 B D' L2 B U' R' 
*4. *B' Fw D2 Uw' U Fw Uw' B' Uw2 B' Rw Uw' R U' Fw2 Uw2 B' U Fw R2 F Rw' F2 R' B2 Fw F' U Rw D2 U2 B Fw2 F Rw Uw' R B' D L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U F' 
*3. *F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L' D F' U B2 D2 R B' D U' 
*4. *Rw2 R' Fw' U Rw R2 D L D' Fw L2 Rw2 Fw2 L Rw R2 D2 Rw2 B U B Uw' U' B Fw2 F' D Uw2 U L2 Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 B' D U L' F Uw
*5. *B2 Fw' Dw2 Uw U' B' Lw2 Rw U2 Bw' Lw2 U' B2 Bw' L Uw L Lw Rw R' Dw2 Uw U' Bw2 Fw2 D' Lw' U2 L' Fw Lw Uw' Lw' Uw' Bw' L2 B U2 B' Fw2 F R' Fw' Lw' U Bw2 Dw L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Bw F2 Dw Bw' Uw' Lw D' Fw Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=1 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R L R' L' B' U' B U' L U B' u' r' 
*2. *R' L' U' L U R U R L' B' r' l 
*3. *U L R' U' R L' U' R' L R L' U' R L r b 
*4. *R' U' L' R L' U L' U' L' U L U L' U' L U R' B r l' b 
*5. *R' L' R' L R B' R' B R' U L r' l' b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (1,4) (6,3) (6,0) (2,0) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (-2,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (1,0) (4,2) (0,2) (0,0)
*2. *(0,3) (0,6) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,5) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (5,3) (-2,0) (6,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (6,3)
*3. *(6,-1) (0,-3) (1,0) (6,0) (3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (6,2) (6,0) (4,2)
*4. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (-1,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-4,3) (4,2) (6,4) (0,5) (2,0)
*5. *(1,0) (5,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (5,3) (-2,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,4) (1,4) (-4,1) (2,4) (0,2) (-2,3) (6,0) (3,1) (0,0)


----------



## Jai (May 14, 2009)

*2x2:* (3.27), 5.83, (6.44), 4.98, 4.48 = *5.09*

*3x3:* (11.97), 13.06, (13.54), 12.39, 12.50 = *12.65*

*3x3OH:* (20.67), (18.70), 18.97, 19.79, 19.94 = *19.56*

*Pyra:* 6.04, 8.83, 10.03, (10.95), (7.05) = *8.30*


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 14, 2009)

*2x2x2* : 10.67, 9.03, 9.24, *7.94*, *16.09* = *9.65*

*3x3x3* : 24.52, 28.64, *23.59*, 26.98, *DNF* = *26.71*

*3x3x3 OH* : *DNF*, 1:18.69, 1:12.06, *39.12*, 44.83 = *1:05.19*

*3x3x3 BLD : * 3:30.48, *3:27.70*, *3:33.80* = *3:27.70
*
*3x3x3 Multi Blind* : (2/2) Memo = 7 Min. Execution = 5 min

*4x4x4* : 2:58.36, 2:29.59, 2:57.16, *2:13.45*, *DNF* = 2:48.37

*234 Relay : 3:37.38*


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 14, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.67, 5.25, 5.20, *5.45*, *4.06* = *5.04*

*3x3:* 15.66, 15.16, *17.19*, *13.86*, 14.66 = *15.16* - meh..

*4x4:* 1:10.50, 1:09.58, 1:05.20, *1:10.77*, *59.27* = *1:08.43*

*5x5:* 2:36.91, *2:41.92*, *2:08.06*, 2:16.47, 2:14.25 = *2:22.54*

*6x6:* *5:18.58*, *4:45.72*, 5:04.26, 5:12.06, 5:01.06 = *5:05.79* - single and avg PB 

*7x7:* 10:24.57, *11:30.08*, 9:44.05, 10:27.43, *9:32.27* = *10:12.02*

*2x2 BLD:* 30.03, 33.08, 28.03 = *28.03*

*3x3 BLD:* 2:59.21, DNF (2:32.63), DNS = *2:59.21*

*Multi BLD:* 0/2 10:40 - 

*3x3 OH:* 34.22, *31.74*, 32.74, 35.53, *38.67* = *34.16*

*3x3 Feet:* *2:01.62*, 2:30.67, 2:31.56, 2.22.65, *3:00.03* = *2:28.29*

*2-4 relay:* *1:33.84* 

*2-5 relay:* *4:09.84*

*Magic:* 1.80, 1.70, 1.70, *1.68*, 1.73 = *1.71*

*Megaminx:* *1:37.45*, 1:31.17, 1:35.78, 1:32.86, *1:25.72* = *1:33.27*

*Pyraminx:* 6.92, *4.61*, *10.09*, 8.83, 7.42 = *7.72*

*Square 1:* *54.23*, 30.31, 51.34, *24.55*, 32.23 = *37.96*


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 14, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (23.39), (13.64), 16.42, 22,22, 14.55 = *17.73* 
(very good)
*3x3x3:* 43.23, (55.55), 44.13, 41.13, (37.15) = *42.83* 
(very good)
*4x4x4:* 4:04.99 (3:20.19), 3:50.40, 4:57.76, (7:07.57) (centres in wrong place and I don't know how to fix without breaking edges - must learn this) = *4:17.72*
(Using ES4 and trying a new technique to do edges quicker but I need to work on it a bit)
*5x5x5:* 5:52.29, 5:56.68, (7:23.91), 5:49.11, (5:27.18) = *5:52.69* 
(Using ES5 - V5 on way! quite pleased!)
*6x6x6:* (new V6 not arrived yet!)
*7x7x7:* (15:17.00) (new PB?), 17:09.00, 16:07.00, (17:17.00), 16:00.00 = *16:25:20*
(Possibly new PB for best average of 5)
*3x3 OH:* 3:00.90, (2:23.32), 2:26.44, 2:50.85, (3:02.44) = *2:46.06*
(most probably a PB!)
3x3 Feet:
*3x3 Match the scramble:* 8:36.86 (first time I've every tried this type of solve - very hard to get right!), (8:52.27) (slower! need sleep!), 7:31.93 (some mistakes but getting better), (4:53.12) (no mistakes this time!), 6:55.14 (finally bedtime!) = *7:41.31*
*2-4 relay:* 6:14.39 (I think I messed up on all of them!)
*2-5 relay:* 11:60 (ES2, C4U3, ES4, ES5 - I think I'll aim for sub 10 on this one next week)
*Megaminx:* 6:32.87, (7:45.09), 7:04.67, (5:42.11), 5:57.24 = *6:31.59*
(fun)
*Pyraminx:* 29.14, 18.71, 22.27, (37.07), (18.45) = *23.37*
*Square 1:*
*Clock:* I think my clock is broke: one of the corners has 12 on one side but 11 on the other - that shouldn't be possible should it?


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 14, 2009)

Cornelius Dieckmann:

*2x2:*
8.80, (5.31), (11.73), 7.83, 5.00 = 7.32
_The average is quite good. I had 2 PLL skip (the 5s) and I usually get sub5s at PLL skips  Could've been faster. My hands were could too ^^
Still practising for sub6._
*
3x3:*
26.20, (19.35), (27.28), 25.00, 26.75 = 25.98
_Yay, sub26 in Weekly Competition  And My "Weekly-single-PB" _

*
pyraminx:*
15.27, 33.40, 23.92, 22.00, 17.71 = 21.21


----------



## byu (May 14, 2009)

3x3
17.45, (18.21), (16.45), 18.15, 17.06 = 17.55

4x4
(1:25.36), (1:34.21), 1:30.29, 1:31.25, 1:32.16 = 1:31.23

2x2
(6.95), 7.21, (8.15), 7.36, 8.12 = 7.56

3x3 OH
(45.16), 49.36, (50.11), 46.39, 47.94 = 47.89

3x3 BLD
DNF DNF DNF
Bad- done with BH

4x4 BLD
DNF DNF DNF
I'm not doing very well in BLD this week...


----------



## marineasalia (May 14, 2009)

Marine Asalia
*3x3x3:*
21.83, 19.89, (23.50), (18.52), 21.72 = average 21.15 (its not good.. but not too bad)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 14, 2009)

3x3: (19.22) 18.10 19.06 (16.82) 16.98 = 18.05 *Ok.*
3x3OH: 31.62 33.38 (38.82) 38.34 (26.82) = 34.45 *Good single, bad average.*
2x2: (3.20) 5.30 5.46 (6.26) 6.26 = 5.67 *Good.*
4x4: 1:13.38 1:12.12 (1:04.66) 1:08.22 (1:35.90) = 1:11.24 *Every solve had double parity, last one popped...*
5x5: 1:55.18 1:57.90 (1:59.22) 1:58.28 (1:42.64) = 1:57.12 *Non-lucky PB *
2-3-4: 1:36.64 *Ok.*
2-3-4-5: 3:37.54 *Good.*
Sq-1: 44.82 (36.18) 44.18 (52.34) 43.54 = 44.18 *Good.*
Pyraminx: 10.10 (7.22) 8.98 (12.34) 8.18 = 9.09 *Great!*
2x2BLD: DNF DNF 49.14 = 49.14 *First 2 were with BH, last one played safe.*
3x3BLD: DNF (2:30) DNF (2:21) 3:06.10 = 3:06.10 *Ok.*
3x3FMC: 51 moves

*Pseudo-2x2x3: L' B F' U' L2 B L2 B' U' L' U' L R' U' R
Pseudo-F2L: U2 F2 U2 R' F R F' U F U' R U R'
Edge orientation: r' U' R U' R' U2 r 
ZBLL: U' y R2 F R F' R U R2 F' U' F U R U2 R 
Premove undo: D2

Really hard scramble... I can't even get sub-50 -.-*
3x3MTS: 1:23.90 1:03.10 1:10.50 1:05.34 1:18.28 = 1:11.37 *Ok.*
Magic: 1.60 (2.88) 1.60 (1.60) 1.76 = 1.65 *Good. Just restrung it *
Megaminx: 1:39.90 1:51.36 1:46.64 (1:39.54) (1:53.36) = 1:45.97 *Back to where I was *
3x3MultiBlind: 2/2 9:32.98 *Wh00t!! Sub-10!*


----------



## Escher (May 14, 2009)

Pretty odd session...

2x2
(2.54), 4.07, 3.48, (8.63), 2.98 = 3.51

the 4th was such a fail. I worked out the whole solution apart from AUF to the 1st, but i dunno if i went over the time limit... I wish CCT had that function.

EDIT: hehehe, CCT does have that function, and I seem to plan layers LOADS faster than i thought i was doing.


3x3
13.28	, (12.65), 13.78, (15.23), 15.02 = 14.03
My new C4U cube is pretty darn good


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *43 moves*
2x2x2: R F' R L' F' L' U'
2x2x3: D2 F D F' R2
finish F2L: L D2 L' D2 F' D' R F R' F2 D'
OLL: U' R' U D' F' D F U' R
PLL: U2 D F2 D' F' D F2 U' F D' F
Comment: Wow, that was bad. I just couldn't find anything remotely decent. No good starts, and a terrible ending too. I haven't had a good fewest moves solve in a long time now.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 14, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: (12.55), 14.24, 13.25, (14.84), 12.77 = 13.42
Good. All were non-lucky, but my cube is dying.

2x2: (5.16), 4.58, 5.01, 4.60, (4.52) = 4.73
Normal.

4x4: 1:08.51, (56.30), 1:01.92, (1:11.92), 1:01.76 = 1:04.06
Yay, sub-1 and two very close to sub-1s.

5x5: 2:10.17, (2:24.14), 2:01.92, (1:54.39), 2:14.48 = 2:08.86
Wow, check out that inconsistency. Also, nice sub-2 

234: 1:25.23
Breakdown was 5-12-1:08. So very good really 

Sq-1: (31.83), 25.98, 26.53, 30.82, (21.78) = 27.78
Good  I'd like to get something similar at UK Masters 

OH: (47.37), 44.95, 43.68, (40.76), 44.32 = 44.32
Meh, I'll probably never stop sucking at this.

FMC:


----------



## Edmund (May 14, 2009)

2x2
4.02
3.65, (2.17), (5.37), 4.74, 3.67
Comment: I have done nothing but 2x2 for the past week. My 3x3 times will be awful. this average is good.
Cube: White Eastsheen

2-4
2:57.09
Comment: i dont care about 4x4
2-5
3-20
4-the rest
Cubes: White ES, type (a), rubiks

3x3
17.10
19.30, (19.83), 15.08, 16.91, (14.44)
Comment: i practiced 3x3 alot today
Cube: diansheng

OH
34.70
34.33, 35.25, 34.52, (DNF), (29.83)
Comment: meh, dnf was gonna be a really bad solve as it was then i dropped the cube and accidently stopped the timer
Cube: diansheng


----------



## Edam (May 15, 2009)

*2x2* - 16.84, 16.00, 14.02, (17.52), (10.50) = *15.62*
*3x3* - (22.44), 28.63, 23.68, 25.09, (31.30) = *25.80*
*5x5 *- 3:17.65, (3:13.31), 3:18.36, (3:25.38), 3:13.78 = *3:16.60*

*magic* - 1.46, 1.38, (1.63), 1.43, (1.34) = *1.42*

bad overall, magic could have been a little faster, managed a 1.30 average after.


----------



## PeterV (May 15, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 10.87, (15.05), 9.20, 13.30, (9.12) = *11.12 avg.*
Comment: Good.

3x3x3: (25.32), 28.93, 27.84, 26.81, (31.11) = *27.86 avg.*
Comment: Great!

Magic: 1.45, (1.42), (1.59), 1.50, 1.42 = *1.46 avg.*
Comment: Good.

3x3x3 Fewest Moves = *51 moves*
X-Cross: L F' U2 R' U' R' B' U2 B' L2 (10)
2nd Slot: B' U' B U D R U' R' D' (9)
3rd Slot: U L' U L (4)
4th Slot: U' L U L' U2 B' U B (8)
OLL: (Y2) r U R' U' r' F R F' (8)
PLL: (Y2) R U R' (Y') R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (12)
Comment: Why do I even bother???

More to come...


----------



## ManasijV (May 15, 2009)

Manasij V

3x3: (20.87), 18.96, 19.16, (18.69), 19.69 
Average: *19.27*
Comment: Good. But I hate solves above 20.

3x3 BLD: 3:37.40, 3:03.56(DNF) , 3:10.42
Best of 3: *3:10.42 *
Comment:My bld is improving a lot. First one I forgot the memo and had to depend on visual memory  2nd I made a setup move mistake I think. 3rd was good  

3x3 OH:42.52, (34.77), (46.27), 42.74, 45.44 
Average *43.57*
Comment: Ok! 2nd was a PLL skip. 3 of them had N perms  Will be better next time!


----------



## Gparker (May 15, 2009)

Garrett Parker

2x2: 4.66, 7.25, 5.11, (7.75), (4.14)= 5.67
Comment: Im actually kind of good for someone who doesnt practice this 

3x3:22.00, (24.36), 22.89, (18.91), 22.39= 22.43
Comment: OK average. was going to record it but decided not to

3x3 FMC: 46 moves

Scramble: B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 D' F U2 F2 D U L F2 R D 

Solution: L' B D2 U' L' B L F U' F' U B' U' B R' U' R U L' U' L U R U' R' U B U' B' U' B U' B' U' 2F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 (46)

Explanation:
Cross:L' B D2 U' L' B L (7)
F2L 1: F U' F' U B' U' B (7)
F2L 2: R' U' R U L' U' L (7)
F2L 3: U R U' R' (4)
F2L 4 + OLL: U B U' B' U' B U' B' (8)
PLL: U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 (13)

Comment: not bad for second time, mext week ill do petrus.


----------



## fanwuq (May 15, 2009)

Fast solution in a few minutes:
RF'R)LF'L)U'D')R'UD'F'U'DF'R2F2)R2F'R2FRF'R2F)F2LD'RD'R'DL'F2U'RUD
36 moves

Refined solutions with in an hour:
RF'RLF'LD'L2F'RFL2F'R'U'DRD'F'RF'R'F'R'F'R2FR'F'R'FD
32 moves.

RF'RLF2R'FL'F'RFL2D'F'U'DRD'F'RF'R'F'R'F'R2FR'F'R'FD
32 moves.

Skeleton was:
RF'R)LF'L)D'U')UF'U'DRD')F'RF'R'F')R'F'R2FR'F'R'F)D

Mike:
I just realized that we have the same starting few moves. Why did you not just do 2 more moves for the non matching block? That actually took a while for me to find. At first, I had a completely different start and could not find anything at all. Then, I got into a Heise mindset and found this 8 move pseudo 2x2x3. Then, I just messed around with blocks, EO, etc. First solution was actually just OLL PLL with lots of cancellations.


----------



## AvGalen (May 15, 2009)

PeterV said:


> ...3x3x3 Fewest Moves = *51* moves
> X-Cross: L F' U2 R' U' R' B' U2 B' L2 (10)
> 2nd Slot: B' U' B U D R U' R' D' (9)
> 3rd Slot: U L' U L (4)
> ...


 
Doing cross, 4 normal pairs, OLL, PLL will almost never get you excellent results. However, your start was actually pretty decent because it doesn't just solve X-Cross. It also solves another F2L-corner and F2-edge so basically it is a double X-cross! You just have to understand that you can have "unmatched" pairs and that you can also insert unmatched pairs. That way you can easily create/insert the other two corners and edges in pairs. This concept is really easy AFTER you realise that 4 pairs are actually just 4 corners and 4 edges. After your start I found two continuations that would both have gotten you a 26 move solution (before the G-PLL)

What about this simple continuation after the X-Cross?
X-Cross: L F' U2 R' U' R' B' U2 B' L2 (10)
Tripple X-Cross: D2 U2 R U R'
Finish F2L (+ short OLL): D2 U L' U' L , _R U B U' B' R' (26)_

or 
X-Cross: L F' U2 R' U' R' B' U2 B' L2 (10)
Tripple X-Cross: D U2 L' U L 
Finish F2L (+ short OLL with nice cancellations to compensate for the slightly longer F2L): R U R' U2 R *U2 R'*, * R U*_ B U' B' R'_, D' (26)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Why did you not just do 2 more moves for the non matching block?


Simple answer - I didn't see it. It looks so painfully obvious now. Very nice job!

I should practice Heise some more. Every time I practice Heise for a while, I do better on fewest moves.


----------



## ender9994 (May 15, 2009)

*3x3: * 25.47, (34.91), 29.45, (22.81), 26.25.....27.06 average 

Notes: not bad, had a pop on the 34 which hurt the avg.

*2x2:* 10.95, 11.22, (8.28), 9.67, (13.20)....10.61 average

Notes: i'm slowly getting better at the 2x2. pb recorded average

*Pyraminx:* (16.25), 17.22, 21.69, (26.00), 18.69....19.20 avg.

Notes: pretty good avg. hope i can get better by next competition


----------



## Sa967St (May 15, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.94*
13.50, 13.78, (13.25), 14.54, (14.62) 

*3x3x3OH: 29.62 *
26.75, (24.45), 31.17, (33.34), 30.94 
_comment: weeeeeee! the second solve has a PLL skip and the first one had an x-cross_

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:49.17*
1:49.17, DNF [2:17.79], DNF [2:22.34]

*4x4x4: 1:12.38*
(1:08.93), 1:13.82, (1:16.71), 1:09.12, 1:14.21 

*5x5x5: 2:02.73*
(2:11.66), (1:54.34), 1:58.29, 2:07.21, 2:02.69 

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:36.10*
2x2x2: 7.xx
3x3x3: 13.xx
4x4x4: 1:15.xx

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:46.11 *
2x2x2: 5.xx
3x3x3: 13.xx
4x4x4: 1:21.xx
5x5x5: 2:07.xx

*megaminx: 2:41.29*
2:38.60, (2:54.70), (2:35.39), 2:35.60, 2:49.69 

*square-1: 45.48*
47.82, (23.31), 47.35, 41.56, (1:03.91)
_comment: holy **** the second scramble was ridiculous , and I only encountered parity once_


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 16, 2009)

Mats B
*2x2:* 20.24 24.19 21.51 14.50 24.42 = *21.98* 
*3x3*: 63.88 61.14 53.16 58.90 60.45 = *60.16*  getting worse	
*4x4: *3:46.32 3:12.81 3:02.84 3:18.26 3:52.18 = *3:25.80* (OP OP O O O)
PB in spite of all the parities
*5x5:* 11:09.20 8:22.60 9:10.82 8:32.40 11:33.44 = *9:37.47* PB
*2x2BLD*: 48.30 46.48 50.72 = *46.48* consistent 
*3x3BLD:* DNF (2:48), 2:45.83, DNF (2:43) =* 2:45.83	*
consistent too, both dnf:s were two twisted corners
*4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF =* DNF* very bad, tried to go safe on the last
*5x5BLD*: DNF (30:01), DNF (27:39), DNF (40+) =* DNF*
actually not that bad, the first two were PB DNF:s  
Only the last safe one was really messed up.
*Multi:*tomorrow
*2-4Rel:* 5:29.57
*2-5Rel:* 13:46.13

A bad week in all, the only improvements are 4x4 & 5x5 sighted


----------



## Faz (May 16, 2009)

*2x2: *(2.42), 4.95, 4.55, (5.14), 5.03, = *4.84*
Crap.
*2x2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 23.70 = *23.70*
Meh.


----------



## Kidstardust (May 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> *3x3x3: 13.94*
> 13.50, 13.78, (13.25), 14.54, (14.62)
> 
> *3x3x3OH: DNS *
> ...



why are you only solve the 3x3 in competition?


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 16, 2009)

Why only a few peoples doing multi?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> Why only a few peoples doing multi?


Perhaps because it takes a lot of time? Or maybe because (like you) they don't have enough cubes?

Hope you can get a lot more cubes so you can try some bigger ones. And good job last week!


----------



## ManasijV (May 16, 2009)

yes i cant even try  i have only one


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > Why only a few peoples doing multi?
> ...



I'll buy some more cubes (maybe 2 or 3) by the end of this month. And thank you mike


----------



## fanwuq (May 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > Why only a few peoples doing multi?
> ...



Didn't FP (scramble, memo, speedsolve)*15, (scramble, BLD)*15, and got a 15/15 multi this way?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > alifiantoadinugroho said:
> ...



Yes (actually, I thought it was more - 25 or something wasn't it?), but that's really too different to include in the weekly competitions. I suppose it would be okay if you counted all the time (including rescrambling and speedsolving time) in the overall time; otherwise it's not fair because you can be going over your memorization while scrambling and solving, etc.


----------



## PeterV (May 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > ...3x3x3 Fewest Moves = *51* moves
> ...



Thanks for the tips, they were very helpful. I noticed the solved f2l corner after the x-cross, but not the solved f2l edge. The idea of inserting unmatched pairs makes more sense now. I also have almost no knowledge of fewest moves concepts, such as insertions, etc., so my fm solves usually end up being pure Fridrich solves after an x-cross or 2x2x2 block.

Thanks again for the tips and I'll keep working at this event!


----------



## Kian (May 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > Why only a few peoples doing multi?
> ...



alright what the heck, i'll try 3 or 4 tonight.


----------



## Sa967St (May 16, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> why are you only solve the 3x3 in competition?


 I don't think I'll do well in other events @[email protected] I get waaaay too nervous


----------



## cuBerBruce (May 17, 2009)

*Fewest Moves: 43 moves*
Solution:
R F R U2 L' U F' B' D B R F R2 D R D F' D' F2 D2 R' D' R D' U F U2 R U R2 F R F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' D

Explanation:
2x2x2: R F R U2 L' U
2x2x3: F' B' D B
F2L minus 1 slot: R F R2 D R D
F2L (+ 3 LL pieces): (F' D' F2 D) (D R' D' R)
Last 2 edges: D' (U F U2 R U R2 F R F2) D
Last 3 corners: D' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' D


----------



## ThatGuy (May 17, 2009)

Matt
4x4:

01:52:74
02:12:87
02:16:43
02:16:92
02:27:20
2 13 23


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 17, 2009)

*Multi*

Mats B

Multi: 6/6 = 6, 59:49
Yes!! I did it, with just 10 seconds to spare! (slow memo today)


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 17, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mats B
> 
> Multi: 6/6 = 6, 59:49
> Yes!! I did it, with just 10 seconds to spare! (slow memo today)



Congratulations Mats! Do this in comp and you'll get the NR of Sweden!  
I just checked WCA and actually no one from Sweden has been successful after the new multi blindfold rules  so 2/2 would be enough


----------



## MistArts (May 17, 2009)

*FMC:* R F' R L D F' U2 F D' F' U2 L D' F' U' F2 R D' F2 D R2 F' R' F R D (*26*)

Scramble: B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 D' F U2 F2 D U L F2 R D 

Triple-X Cross: R F' R L * F' L D' F' U' ** R D' F2 D2 (*13*)
Leave 3 Corners: D' R2 F' R' F R D (*20-1*)
Insert at *: D F' U2 F D' F' U2 F (*28-3*)
Insert at **: F2 (*26)*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mats B
> 
> Multi: 6/6 = 6, 59:49
> Yes!! I did it, with just 10 seconds to spare! (slow memo today)



Wow - that's cutting it close! Congratulations!!!

Now I'll have to try more than 6 this week, I guess.


----------



## fanwuq (May 17, 2009)

MistArts said:


> *FMC:* R F' R L D F' U2 F D' F' U2 L D' F' U' F2 R D' F2 D R2 F' R' F R D (*26*)
> 
> Scramble: B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 D' F U2 F2 D U L F2 R D
> 
> ...



Very impressive solution!
I don't understand your ** insertion.
Let me just get to a competition before you do again, beat the AsR, then quit cubing. Then you can go for WR from there. I won't be surprised if you get lucky (for example, skip the insertion step here), and beat the WR.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Mats B
> ...



Thanks! Now, like Simon points out, it only remains to do it in comp.

I'd say it probably will suffice with 6 for you this week. I do not think 
you'll manage to make it exactly 6 *and slower time* .

As to cutting it close I did not know the time until I was ready. I have no
judge, only a beeping timer set for 60 minutes. I thought I had several 
minutes left.


----------



## MistArts (May 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > *FMC:* R F' R L D F' U2 F D' F' U2 L D' F' U' F2 R D' F2 D R2 F' R' F R D (*26*)
> ...



If you use my triple-x cross, it has a horrible ending. The part after the U' move have all the non-triple-x cross pieces on the F face, so you can insert a F/F'/F2 for a altered ending. F2 being the best in this case.


----------



## Scigatt (May 20, 2009)

*3x3x3:*28.29 (44.76)(POP) 28.81 (26.52) 30.81 = *29.30*
Comments:My first Sub-30 average ever, which is surprising since I haven't been practising it a lot recently. It took the first two solves to get warmed up, though. (the first was a really fast OLL into a PLL skip, none of the others were lucky)

*4x4x4:*3:12.62(OP) (3:24.19)(O) (2:49.14)(P) 3:23.28(OP) 2:52.47(O) = *3:09.46*
Comment:Got my first 4x4 recently. First timed average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2009)

I’m finally starting to get some really good results with BH corners. I think I am now a little faster with BH corners than I ever was with 3OP corners. It’s very nice!

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 5.36, 9.14, 15.11, 10.14, 10.28 = *9.85*
*3x3x3:* 24.73, 24.72, 32.42, 25.22, 26.83 = *25.59*
*4x4x4:* 2:00.64 (P), 1:41.76 (O), 1:53.37 (P), 1:50.03 (O), 1:44.08 (P) = *1:49.16*
*5x5x5:* 2:29.41, 2:43.13, 2:28.16, 2:50.06, 2:52.91 = *2:40.87*
*6x6x6:* DNF (43:04.16, 20:59), 5:28.09 (P), 5:26.25 (OP), 5:38.36 (OP), 5:35.78 (OP) = *5:34.08*
Comment: BLD solve was off by just 3 inner wings – I did two images in the wrong order.
*7x7x7:* 8:42.91, 7:53.76, 8:08.45, 7:30.25, 55:22.03 (26:53) = *8:15.04*
Comment: It was so nice to get two 7x7x7 BLDs in a row (last week and this week). This one felt really nice – it wasn’t all that easy, but the solve was nice and smooth.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 30.48, 1:03.66, 46.31 = *30.48*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:46.94, DNF (1:58.36), 2:21.15 = *1:46.94*
Comment: I’m getting a lot more sub-2’s now – it’s really nice. The DNF was off by just 2 edges flipped; I memorized the wrong edge on one piece.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 12:09.13 (6:07), DNF (8:52.83, 4:05), DNF (9:44.75, 4:55) = *12:09.13*
Comment: Good thing I didn’t force myself to use a stackmat this week.  First one was slow because I made a mistake memorizing and had to go back and rememorize most of the edges; second one was off by 2 corners twisted, because I mismemorized the twisted corners; third one was off by 2 corners twisted too, but this time because I memorized the wrong sticker on one corner.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:42.54 (8:29), DNF (19:46.34, 9:15), DNF (17:28.45, 8:21) = *16:42.54*
Comment: Good result, but bad overall accuracy. Second one was off by 4 + centers – I forgot to do a location. Third one was off by 2 X centers – I memorized one piece wrong.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/10 = 6 points, 55:51.95* (38:11 memorization)
Comment: Mats, I just barely beat you! The hard way.  This felt really good to me. I’ve now proven I can do BH corners in multi, and I’m pretty sure it helps. I’m still very slow memorizing because I’m still not used to memorizing stickers for corners. I really think it shouldn’t be that hard to work my way up to 12 cubes now. I’m very excited about that. Cube 1 was off by 2 edges flipped – I memorized the wrong sticker of one piece. Cube 3 was off by 2 edges flipped because I forgot I had the flipped edge. So no corner mistakes in all 10 cubes! And I'm very happy with the execution speed - I've never been able to solve this fast with 3OP on multi.
*3x3x3 OH:* 43.46, 1:35.36, 1:08.43, 1:04.50, 46.13 = *59.69*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:09.77, 1:56.47, 3:30.03, 1:47.66, 1:38.86 = *1:57.97*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:50.92, 1:29.89, 1:46.11, 1:52.19, 1:46.51 = *1:47.85*
*2-4 relay:* *2:35.93* (P)
*2-5 relay:* *5:11.52* (O)
*Magic:* 2.28, 2.05, 2.08, DNF, 2.94 = *2.43*
*Master Magic:* 3.96, 6.75, 4.34, 4.86, 5.63 = *4.94*
*Clock:* 24.21, 26.94, 24.09, 30.88, 19.53 = *25.08*
*MegaMinx:* 3:21.91, 3:05.89, 3:29.35, 2:41.34, 3:19.36 = *3:15.72*
*Pyraminx:* 20.93, 20.84, 15.46, 22.33, 24.88 = *21.37*
*Square-1:* 40.65, 34.44, 1:02.90, 1:01.30 (P), 54.33 = *52.09*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *43 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I’m finally starting to get some really good results with BH corners. I think I am now a little faster with BH corners than I ever was with 3OP corners. It’s very nice!



Yes, nice bld speed!! (Then I did not manage to beat you in any event this week )
And I think your BH-corners makes most difference in 2x2bld. Ten weeks ago you had
around 50 secs, which I can beat now. But now you have 30 secs two weeks in a row.
I must learn BH corners all the way too, if not for any other reason than to be able to
solve corners first.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 20, 2009)

*2x2:* 2.73, 4.94, 4.97, 3.41, 4.64 = *4.33*
tough scrambles this week
*3x3:* 10.72, 10.48, 18.48, 13.75, 16.16 = *13.54*
both 10's were PB, so I was way too excited when I got to the third scramble. This was awesome, maybe a PB avg5, or close to it.
*4x4:* 57.91, 1:03.50, 1:06.47, 1:03.30, 59.25 = *1:02.02*
meh
*5x5:* 2:12.47, 2:09.70, 2:19.53, 2:09.09, 2:03.03 = *2:10.42*
poop
*3x3OH:* 36.38, 33.19, 33.12, 33.19, 34.33 = *33.81*
good SD, tightening my cube a bit helped.
*3x3feet:* 1:58.45, 2:10.52, 2:04.97, 2:00.34, 2:08.80 = *2:04.70*
annoying LLs
*3x3match:* 58.33, 1:22.55, 1:20.22, 1:19.69, 1:20.09 = *1:20.00*
58 was non-lucky 
*2-4 relay:* *1:21.64* O
easy 2 and 3
*2-5 relay:* *3:32.33* O
also easy 2 and 3
*pyra:* 8.02, 6.88, 9.59, 8.78, 8.53 = *8.44*
practicing helps a lot. so do nice scrambles.
*clock:* 7.00, 8.09, 7.67, 9.08, 9.42 = *8.28*
I really need to start practicing again sometime soon.
*square-1:* 18.86 P, 19.52, 20.59 P, 20.75, 18.40 = *19.66*
opp-H makes my life wonderful.
*magic:* 1.56, 1.55, 1.78, 1.61, 1.47 = 1.57
done sitting down instead of standing. a bit slower, but I'll get used to it soon enough.
*2x2BLD:* DNF, 24.00, DNF = *24.00*
fazers barely beat me here. I didn't even put on the blindfold for the DNFs
*3x3BLD:* 3:45.89, DNF, DNF = *3:45.89*
first attempts since CMU
*4x4BLD:* DNF(34:53.21), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
second attempt, memo was much faster this time, around 15 minutes. Still pretty far off though, 9 centers, 12 edges, 2 corners. I'll get more serious about this soon enough.
*3Multi:* 1/2 (16:43.23) = 0 points
3 cycle of edges -______- a bit slow but other wise good by my standards. I'll get that elusive 2/2 one of these days.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I’m finally starting to get some really good results with BH corners. I think I am now a little faster with BH corners than I ever was with 3OP corners. It’s very nice!
> ...



I was doing some 2x2x2 BLD solves this morning (as BH corners practice), and I was _averaging_ around 30 seconds. Lots of solves in the mid-20's. It was really cool! If there are no corners twisted in place, I can usually sub-30 it now.

Oh, and I always solved corners first even with 3OP on big cubes. I just restricted myself on some of the algorithms I used. It didn't take much restriction to make them center-safe. For the couple of algorithms you use which are not center-safe, just replace them with setups to A perms. Or now, just learn the BH algorithm for those few cases.  For two 2-cycle cases, just do 2 A perms.

And Mats, you're improving impressively fast. I'm not sure I can keep up with you in the long run. I'm hoping you slow down at some point soon, so I can stay ahead of you.


----------



## cookingfat (May 20, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* (7.81), 10.77, 10.08, (10.81), 9.68 = *10.18*
really bad

*3x3x3 :* 28.41, 27.53, (22.47), (29.08), 22.61 = *26.18*
really good, a pb average too. 

*4x4x4 :* (2:15.97), (2:34.03), 2:30.72, 2:18.86, 2:28.38 = *2:25.99*

*5x5x5 :* (4:54.94), (5:29.61), 5:04.27, 4:57.11, 5:03.13 = *5:01.50*

*2x2x2 BLD :*DNF, 48.09, 1:06.27 = *48.09*
Good !

*3x3x3 BLD :*DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
first one was 3:40.94. At least my DNFs are getting faster

*Multi BLD : DNF (12:40.97)*
disaster. both cubes were a mess. 

*3x3x3 Match :*1:51.55, (1:43.30), 1:53.36, (2:01.47), 1:47.78 = *1:50.90*
PB single and average, I'm getting better at this. 

*2-3-4 relay : 2:57.53*
PB

*2-3-4-5 relay : 8:24.20*
PB

*Pyraminx : * 41.38, 20.00, (42.09), (17.44), 32.43= *31.27*
I suck so bad

*Square-1 : * 3:48.40, (3:57.75), (2:08.02), 2:56.27, 2:10.68 = *2:58.45*
why do I bother?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 20, 2009)

msemtd said:


> *4x4x4:* 4:04.99 (3:20.19), 3:50.40, 4:57.76, (7:07.57) (centres in wrong place and I don't know how to fix without breaking edges - must learn this



If they are adjacent, do r U2 r' l' U2 l to swap the U and F centers.
If they are opposite, do r2 U2 D2 l2 to swap the L and R centers.


----------



## JustinJ (May 20, 2009)

*3x3*: 21.22, (17.17), 22.55, (24.76), 21.27 = *21.68*

Awful.

*2x2*: 3.94, (3.88), 4.75, (6.48), 4.89 = *4.53*

Amazing. I knew so many of the EG cases I had.

*Pyraminx*: 8.42, 7.16, (4.81), (12.25), 10.69 = *8.76*

Really easy first couple scrambles, the last two ruined it though.

*3x3 OH*: 44.69, 45.47, 43.19, (35.61), (46.75) = *44.45*

Pretty average. I should start doing this more often, I haven’t practiced in a while.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4:* 4:04.99 (3:20.19), 3:50.40, 4:57.76, (7:07.57) (centres in wrong place and I don't know how to fix without breaking edges - must learn this
> ...



Hey! that's actually easy enough for me to remember! Thanks Maarten


----------



## Mirek (May 21, 2009)

*FMC*

R F' R L' D L' B' L' F' L B U2 R U B R B' U' R B' D2 F D F' D B U (*27*)

R F' R L' D L2 F' L *U2
pseudo-f2l: R U B R B' U' 
edges: R B' D2 F D F' D B U
corners: insert at * : L' F L B' L' F' L B
Finished in 16 minutes; not trying more.

Congrats to MistArts (26)! (it's not the age or is it?)
BTW, see the same 3 moves at the begining .


----------



## Ellis (May 21, 2009)

*2x2:* (7.53), 8.71, 7.77, 10.19, (11.07) = *8.89*
*3x3:* 17.49, (16.92), 16.93, 16.94, (19.02) = *17.12*
*4x4:* 1:25.87, 1:14.89, 1:23.30, (1:32.06), (1:10.38) = *1:21.35*
*5x5:* 2:11.25, (2:13.63), 2:09.43, (1:50.31), 2:04.95 =* 2:08.55*
*6x6:* (4:44.36), 4:50.32, (5:29.40), 4:51.27, 4:45.62 = *4:49.07*
*7x7:* (6.58.18), 7:44.27, (8:44.98), 7:28.79, 7:40.57 = *7:37.88*
*2-4Rel:* 1:45.23
*2-5Rel:* 4:13.00
*2x2BLD:* 1:00.19, 48.91, 47.93 = *47.93*
*3x3BLD:* 2:15.76, 2:56.98, 2:35.80 = *2:15.76*
*3x3OH:* 54.40, (1:05.94), (45.59), 54.94, 55.27 = *54.87*
*Megaminx:* 3:38.95, 3:29.71, (3:17.73), 3:49.25, (3.53.92) = *3:39.30*

Happy about all blindfold successes, but that's about it. Minx needs a lot of work.


----------



## guusrs (May 21, 2009)

fmc: R L' F' L R B2 R F R' B2 L2 D L' U2 R' D F' R F R2 D L D' R D L' D' U (*28*)
explanation: 
F2L minus pair: R L' F' L R B2 R F R' B2 L2 D L' U2 R' (15)
Last pair & LL edges: D F' R F R'.U (21)
3 corners remaining
to solve corners at dot insert R' D L D' R D L' D'

Congratz Baian & Mirek!

Gus


----------



## Edmund (May 21, 2009)

sometimes when i post late stuff is missed i just edited 3x3 and oh into my old post just in case you would have accidently skipped that. sorry for posting so late


----------



## pjk (May 21, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* 14.09, (13.34), 16.55, (17.10), 15.89 => 15.51
Bad

*Square-1:* 1:00.71 (43.02) 1:16.64 (1:31.97) 1:20.77 => 1:12.71


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2009)

Edmund said:


> sometimes when i post late stuff is missed i just edited 3x3 and oh into my old post just in case you would have accidently skipped that. sorry for posting so late



Let's say that I'm waiting for Arnaud... Both his results and the new weeks scrambles.
I will not download week 20 before week 21 is up.


----------



## AvGalen (May 22, 2009)

I had a day of work, and of internet so everything is coming now:

Only the 5 real solves
2x2x2: 9.06 7.03 6.97 6.69 9.52 = 7.69
3x3x3: 26.96 24.13 26.03 23.31 25.46 = 25.21
4x4x4: 1:23.69 1:15.36 1:17.17 1:07.83 1:18.97 = 1:17.17
5x5x5: 2:15.16 2:09.88 2:13.25 1:59.05 2:14.36 = 2:12.50
6x6x6: 4:25.00 4:15.47 4:13.46 4:01.94 4:09.61 = 4:12.85
7x7x7: 6:35.36 7:54.13 8:15.77 7:05.15 7:10.06 = 7:13.11
2x2x2_bf: 1:30.86 DNF 1:18.38 = 1:18.38
3x3x3_oh: 42.02 31.44 48.09 36.25 46.68 = 41.65
3x3x3_match: 1:01.19 1:13.84 1:05.94 1:03.81 1:30.19 = 1:07.86
234-Relay: 2:06.81
2345-Relay: 4:12.31
Magic: 2.31 1.65 1.56 1.78 5.33 = 1.91
Master Magic: 5.65 4.93 6.28 4.66 5.19 = 5.26
Clock: 18.31 19.78 13.40 DNF 15.93 = 18.01
MegaMinx: 3:04.83 2:51.05 4:00.68 2:51.93 3:06.25 = 3:01.00
PyraMinx: 17.02 19.03 10.80 13.46 16.46 = 15.65
Square-1: 1:05.80 53.69 1:07.69 1:03.61 1:24.13 = 1:05.70


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2009)

*Results week 20*

*2x2x2*(22)

 3.51 Escher
 4.02 Edmund
 4.33 Vault312
 4.53 Yalow
 4.73 MTGjumper
 4.84 fazrulz
 5.04 SimonWestlund
 5.10 Jai
 5.67 trying-to-speedcube...
 5.67 Gparker
 7.31 Yes, We Can!
 7.56 byu
 7.69 AvGalen
 8.89 Ellis
 9.65 alifiantoadinugroho
 9.85 Mike Hughey
 10.18 cookingfat
 10.61 ender9994
 11.12 PeterV
 15.62 Edam
 17.73 msemtd
 21.98 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(26)

 12.65 Jai
 13.42 MTGjumper
 13.54 Vault312
 13.94 Sa967St
 14.03 Escher
 15.16 SimonWestlund
 15.51 pjk
 17.10 Edmund
 17.12 Ellis
 17.55 byu
 18.05 trying-to-speedcube...
 19.27 ManasijV
 21.15 marineasalia
 21.68 Yalow
 22.43 Gparker
 25.21 AvGalen
 25.59 Mike Hughey
 25.80 Edam
 25.98 Yes, We Can!
 26.18 cookingfat
 26.71 alifiantoadinugroho
 27.06 ender9994
 27.86 PeterV
 29.30 Scigatt
 42.83 msemtd
 1:00.16 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(15)

 1:02.02 Vault312
 1:04.06 MTGjumper
 1:08.43 SimonWestlund
 1:11.24 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:12.38 Sa967St
 1:17.17 AvGalen
 1:21.35 Ellis
 1:31.23 byu
 1:49.16 Mike Hughey
 2:15.41 ThatGuy
 2:25.99 cookingfat
 2:48.37 alifiantoadinugroho
 3:09.46 Scigatt
 3:25.80 MatsBergsten
 4:17.72 msemtd
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:57.12 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:02.73 Sa967St
 2:08.54 Ellis
 2:08.86 MTGjumper
 2:10.42 Vault312
 2:12.50 AvGalen
 2:22.54 SimonWestlund
 2:40.87 Mike Hughey
 3:16.60 Edam
 5:01.50 cookingfat
 5:52.69 msemtd
 9:37.47 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 4:12.85 AvGalen
 4:49.07 Ellis
 5:05.79 SimonWestlund
 5:34.08 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(5)

 7:23.11 AvGalen
 7:37.88 Ellis
 8:15.04 Mike Hughey
10:12.02 SimonWestlund
16:25.34 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 19.57 Jai
 29.62 Sa967St
 33.57 Vault312
 34.16 SimonWestlund
 34.45 trying-to-speedcube...
 34.70 Edmund
 41.65 AvGalen
 43.57 ManasijV
 44.32 MTGjumper
 44.45 Yalow
 47.90 byu
 54.87 Ellis
 59.69 Mike Hughey
 1:05.19 alifiantoadinugroho
 2:46.06 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:57.97 Mike Hughey
 2:04.70 Vault312
 2:28.29 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 23.70 fazrulz
 24.00 Vault312
 28.03 SimonWestlund
 30.48 Mike Hughey
 46.48 MatsBergsten
 47.93 Ellis
 48.09 cookingfat
 49.14 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:18.38 AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 1:46.94 Mike Hughey
 1:49.17 Sa967St
 2:15.76 Ellis
 2:45.83 MatsBergsten
 2:59.21 SimonWestlund
 3:06.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:10.42 ManasijV
 3:27.70 alifiantoadinugroho
 3:45.89 Vault312
 DNF cookingfat
 DNF byu
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

12:09.13 Mike Hughey
 DNF Vault312
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF byu
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

16:42.54 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

8/10 Mike Hughey
6/6 MatsBergsten
2/2 trying-to-speedcube...
2/2 alifiantoadinugroho
1/2 Vault312
0/2 SimonWestlund
0/2 cookingfat
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:07.86 AvGalen
 1:11.37 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:20.00 Vault312
 1:47.85 Mike Hughey
 1:50.90 cookingfat
 7:41.31 msemtd
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:21.64 Vault312
 1:25.23 MTGjumper
 1:33.84 SimonWestlund
 1:36.10 Sa967St
 1:36.64 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:45.23 Ellis
 2:06.81 AvGalen
 2:35.93 Mike Hughey
 2:57.09 Edmund
 2:57.53 cookingfat
 3:37.38 alifiantoadinugroho
 5:29.57 MatsBergsten
 6:14.39 msemtd
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 3:32.33 Vault312
 3:37.54 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:46.11 Sa967St
 4:09.84 SimonWestlund
 4:12.31 AvGalen
 4:13.00 Ellis
 5:11.52 Mike Hughey
 8:24.20 cookingfat
12:00.00 msemtd
13:46.13 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(7)

 1.42 Edam
 1.46 PeterV
 1.57 Vault312
 1.65 trying-to-speedcube...
 1.71 SimonWestlund
 1.91 AvGalen
 2.43 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.94 Mike Hughey
 5.26 AvGalen
*Clock*(3)

 8.28 Vault312
 18.01 AvGalen
 25.08 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(11)

 7.72 SimonWestlund
 8.44 Vault312
 8.64 Jai
 8.76 Yalow
 9.09 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.65 AvGalen
 19.20 ender9994
 21.21 Yes, We Can!
 21.37 Mike Hughey
 23.37 msemtd
 31.27 cookingfat
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:33.27 SimonWestlund
 1:45.97 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:41.30 Sa967St
 3:01.00 AvGalen
 3:15.72 Mike Hughey
 3:39.30 Ellis
 6:31.59 msemtd
*Square-1*(9)

 19.66 Vault312
 27.78 MTGjumper
 37.96 SimonWestlund
 44.18 trying-to-speedcube...
 45.58 Sa967St
 52.09 Mike Hughey
 1:05.70 AvGalen
 1:12.71 pjk
 2:58.45 cookingfat
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

26 MistArts
27 Mirek
28 guusrs
32 fanwuq
43 Mike Hughey
43 cuBerBruce
46 Gparker
51 PeterV
51 trying-to-speedcube...

*Contest results*

209 Vault312
208 Mike Hughey
195 SimonWestlund
189 trying-to-speedcube...
151 AvGalen
133 Ellis
131 Sa967St
117 MTGjumper
87 MatsBergsten
76 Jai
75 cookingfat
68 byu
66 Edmund
58 alifiantoadinugroho
57 Yalow
56 msemtd
49 Escher
44 Gparker
40 ManasijV
34 Edam
32 PeterV
31 Yes, We Can!
31 fazrulz
29 pjk
22 ender9994
19 MistArts
18 Mirek
17 marineasalia
17 guusrs
16 fanwuq
15 cuBerBruce
13 Scigatt
10 ThatGuy


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 22, 2009)

3rd 

My goal is to get top 5 every week 

Funny how David and Mike tied for first 

Why is Mike Hughey both 5th and 7th for fewest moves?


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 22, 2009)

Results summary updated and uploaded to
http://www.tecspy.com/mick/weekly-comp-2009-01to20.zip with my little Perl script, CSV (comma-separated-values), XLS (Excel Spreadsheet), ODS (OpenDocument Spreadsheet), and TSV (tab-separated-values)


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> 3rd
> Funny how David and Mike tied for first
> Why is Mike Hughey both 5th and 7th for fewest moves?



A minor bug in my program, sorry Mike 

(And sorry Michael, now you have to recalc you too. And nice of you to let me not
be last in some events. Your 4x4 is slow in comparison to everything else you do.
Compare your 4x4 with your 5x5 and do the same for me (or anyone else). If it
depends on hardware, don't bother to change the 4x4 )


----------



## DavidWoner (May 22, 2009)

heh. did minx and forgot to post it and still won


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd
> ...



That's okay, I'm very happy - first in 3x3x3 BLD!!! I think that's the first time I've ever done that. (And it will probably be the last.) Much thanks to byu for the DNFs.


----------



## Sa967St (May 22, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *5x5x5*
> 
> 1:57.12 trying-to-speedcube...
> 2:02.73 Sa967St
> ...



yay!!


----------



## DavidWoner (May 23, 2009)

I sooo surprised you highlighted your name in purple


----------



## MistArts (May 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)
> 
> 26 MistArts
> 27 Mirek
> ...



Haha. Very close results. I probably won't beat the masters this week.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2009)

Yes! Awesome!
11th out of 22 competitors at 2x2, I am in the first half!
And I am better then Mike Hughey at Pyraminx! That's such a nice feeling, to beat him with .xy seconds ^^


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 23, 2009)

Hehe... I won 5x5 once again


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> And nice of you to let me not
> be last in some events. Your 4x4 is slow in comparison to everything else you do.
> Compare your 4x4 with your 5x5 and do the same for me (or anyone else). If it
> depends on hardware, don't bother to change the 4x4 )


Hehehe - I'm breaking in 4 new puzzles and trying a new edge-pairing technique for the 4x4x4 - I expect improvements (although I seem to defy my own expectations for improvement!). I seem to make a lot of mistakes with the 4x4 and I suspect that I'm missing some trick that everybody else has known since the beginning!


----------

